# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  مرتضى منصور يشتم باسم يوسف وامه على الهواء

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مرتضى منصور يشتم باسم يوسف وامه على الهواء          



info

مرتضى منصور يشتم باسم يوسف وامه على الهواء ردا على مافعله باسم يوسف وماقاله عن مرتضى منصور فى برنامجه الخاص به ( البرنامج ) على قناه السى بى سى

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

لمشاهده الفيديو

مرتضى منصور يشتم باسم يوسف وامه على الهواء

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

المصدر : باسم يوسف

*

----------

